# COD 4 Nite on the 360...



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Is anyone up for a COD 4 night on thursday from about 7pm????


If you fancy some blood shed, please add you names in here (can you also add yout live ID,so i can add you to my live friends) so that i can invite everyone in as i'll probably host the game..


1.Wedgie - wedgie74


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Need to be PC then there would be bloodshed...


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

wedgie said:


> please add you names in here (can you also add yout live ID,so i can add you to my live friends)


hiya mate, sorry to point out the blindingly obvious :lol:

but there's a thread already up for people to add their xbox live tags

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63745


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

1.Wedgie - wedgie74
2.TeZ - I TEZ I


----------



## Mrdetail (May 22, 2008)

mines b19ads but will be using my mates swainbank87 that night as its lads cod nite in thursday but well game for it. whats your rank???


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi new here, long time lurker/stalker though......will i send you a friends request Wedgie?

P.S. the O-Zone is missing you


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

gmangt4 said:


> Hi new here, long time lurker/stalker though......will i send you a friends request Wedgie?
> 
> P.S. the O-Zone is missing you


Sure mate,fire over a request....

btw gav???????? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Will Do...

Gav won't even wash a car never mind wax. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Can't open your PM due to me having less than 10 posts


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

gmangt4 said:


> Can't open your PM due to me having less than 10 posts


no probs we can get you oveer 10 posts in a couple of mins :wave::wave::wave:

ive replied to your hello thread matey

still working for hitachi??


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Well working as you know could be a loose term? Anyway yes still employed by them, I might have to work if I go elsewhere instead of spending my time on here!


----------

